# The simple swing



## mjbailey67 (May 6, 2006)

Hi , 

My name is Mark Bailey an enthusiastic golfer who hovers around the 18
handicap mark. 

After many months of research trying to find a product that gave me a
simple confident swing which i could produce time and time again I
came across a revolutionary golf swing product.

Upon further investigation and some hesitation I eventually decided to 
purchase and put it to the test. The topics outlined in such as positive mental approach , alignment and posture were a real eye opener to me.

3 months down the line and using the very simple effective techniques has enabled me to be playing comfortably off a 12 handicap  

I've tried many different programs but nothing compared to this - 
for further info regarding this revolutionary program see following

http://mjbailey67.bizonline.hop.clickbank.net


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that, Mark, we will definitely visit your site to learn more
about golf.


----------



## GolfCoach (May 12, 2006)

hmm.. & i worry about coming across as a spammer sometimes lol.

Well seeing we're allowed to talk about other sites, I've just finished making my own one actually & I'm planning on buying, reviewing & collecting testimonials about all the golf programs on the market. 

My golf site is ClubHouseCoach.com and I'd really like opinions & suggestions of what I should add to the site. If you've got the time to check it out I'd really like to hear from you!


----------

